# Works Worth Declaring



## JennyG (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear friends, I commend to you a new blog. 
It's just been started by a friend in Scotland who has been diagnosed with inoperable cancer - as he says, it's " to give me something to focus on when the symptoms are troublesome, but above all
to let me express things that are important to me and that I hope may
be helpful to others." 
He calls it Works Worth Declaring.


----------



## Curt (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I read it and "followed."


----------



## Berean (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, Jenny.


----------

